# what wrong with my honda



## zgreg (Jun 16, 2008)

hi guys i got a honda accord 93 coupe lx i just did my cluth after 1 month i was driving that car it stuck in the 3gear can ur tell what i need to do


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Was the work warrantied?


----------



## Cripple (Jun 25, 2008)

Take it back to where you had your clutch done.

Cripple.


----------



## A#1 (Jul 13, 2008)

top load shifter into transmission...or has linkage from shift handle to side of transmission...if the ladder...sometimes the shifter linkage can bind up...especially if the nylon bushings weren't repaired with the clutch job...


----------

